

Show HN: Startup Letters - kjemperud
http://startupletters.com/

======
kjemperud
The next edition will go out in a couple hours. Sign up now to check it out.
:) Would love any feedback on the landing page and the newsletter itself.

------
yuvals
I love the new landing page. So far I got interesting articles from the
newsletter, keep up the good work!

